# Random You tube stuff



## nixon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kcP.../2008/11/22/anti-snl-comedy-video-open-thread

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUNm.../2008/11/22/anti-snl-comedy-video-open-thread

The rest can be found here .
http://newsbusters.org/blogs/nb-staff/2008/11/22/anti-snl-comedy-video-open-thread#comments


----------



## pirate_girl

That kitty video!
Poor cat on the ceiling fan 
The one with the cat slapping the baby was too cute.


----------



## nixon

Here's a few more Via Newsbusters .
http://newsbusters.org/blogs/nb-staff/2008/11/29/anti-snl-comedy-video-open-thread


----------



## darroll

Good Stuff for a slow Saturday night.
I like the kitty climbing into the small fish bowl.


----------



## Big Dog

The first one was entrapment!! ...............


----------



## nixon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT4X...2/06/anti-snl-comedy-video-open-thread-teaser
The rest are at...
http://newsbusters.org/blogs/noel-sheppard/2008/12/06/anti-snl-comedy-video-open-thread-teaser


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT4X...2/06/anti-snl-comedy-video-open-thread-teaser


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_9-6Xs6lp4&feature=related"]YouTube - Wheel of Fortune Idiots[/ame]


----------



## darroll

Real Brains out there running around.


----------



## mtntopper

The Black Hole!!!!!!!! Never get to greedy................

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5_Msrdg3Hk"]YouTube - The Black Hole[/ame]


----------



## nixon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfZg.../2008/12/13/anti-snl-comedy-video-open-thread
Others are here :
http://newsbusters.org/blogs/noel-sheppard/2008/12/13/anti-snl-comedy-video-open-thread


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfZg.../2008/12/13/anti-snl-comedy-video-open-thread


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I agree!!! That was a great video Nixon!!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZidyzrZK-ME"]YouTube - Hillbilly with home-made fireworks (boom)[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Some strange stuff (H/T Giovanni's world ) .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdqlPrcFu7Q&eurl=http://giovanniworld.wordpress.com/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSEa...om/2008/12/13/eco-hippies-cry-over-dead-tree/


----------



## darroll

I hope he is not making any more fireworks for Halloween.
Also hope he doesn’t figure out how to make C4.


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSEa...om/2008/12/13/eco-hippies-cry-over-dead-tree/


 haha!!


----------



## Bamby

http://www.koreus.com/video/the-black-hole.html 

Where greed will sometimes get you.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puMz1Q3E000&eurl"]YouTube - Robin Williams[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Z1BBzv1eV8"]YouTube - Tiger Woods salutes Bob Hope and Golf[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

You'll have to click the video title to open in another window..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLbxipVdomw&feature=related"]YouTube - Want to see a MIRACLE?  Watch this video . . . .[/ame]


----------



## nixon

If You're easily scared,don't click on this . This is without a doubt one of the most deadly folks I've ever seen !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH3orX5BNeU"]YouTube - Ninjer Chop[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Useful  idiots on parade .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zja97pocN8U&eurl=http://giovanniworld.wordpress.com/


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nixon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT4X...2/06/anti-snl-comedy-video-open-thread-teaser


 
i have friggin tears in my eyes!!!!!!!! rep points on the way!!


----------



## nixon

If this has been posted here before ,sorry about that .
http://www.ask.com/bar?q=achmed+the...&u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go


----------



## pirate_girl

that Achhhhhhhmed is a bad bad little dead terrorist!


----------



## nixon

Ran across this . It's Mr. Keyes speaking on President Obama ,and the economy . 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqkMfToY9Pk"]YouTube - Keyes: Stop Obama or U.S. will cease to exist[/ame]


----------



## nixon

This is one decent rant ! 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfSW-F6dr1Q"]YouTube - Barack Obama Elementary School...[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Well I guess I'll Have to stop covering My Stihl 044 with sawdust before I run it . On the upside ,My Husqvarna 346,and 372 should be fine . 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rztm0HM9XzE&NR=1"]YouTube - Husqvarna air injection demonstration[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8kLaEuAoxg"]YouTube - Thomas Paine's American Revolution[/ame]
It takes about a minute ,or so , to get to the meat of the subject .


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

What an excellent post! In 1994, the average American voter threw the Congress And Senate out because of disgust with "Lard Butt, The Coward In Chief" and his Socialist policies. The press derided the voters as "Angry White Males". Sam Donaldson declared Americans had thrown a temper tantrum. Newt Ginrich became public enemy #1 because of his Contract with America. The press, in collusion with the Democrat party, fought back against the American people with a fury unseen in our history until the election of George W. Bush.

We allow these would be tyrants to attack and destroy every vestige of what it means to be an American, what it means to be a man and the very essence of what is good. How? 

We the people don't even bother to show up for the elections. We the people watch the evening news and believe what an imbecile can see is a lie. We the people sit back and believe we can make these people go away if only we give up up a little freedom. We the people are willing to sacrifice anything to the wolf if only he'll leave the rest of flock alone. 

Would George Washington recognise this country today? Is this what Dr. King fought and bled for? Did our Grand Fathers die on Omaha beach, Iwo Jima or any of countless other battle fields so we could piss away the victories they achieved? Did our friends and brothers die in Korea, Viet Nam or North Africa so we could enjoy the destruction of this country? Maybe the gentleman who called us cowards was correct but I think another word better describes us. Lazy.

Until and unless Americans stand up and declare "We are mad as Hell and we're not going to take it anymore", we are going to sit back and watch this wonderful country being destroyed by those we elect. We are going to allow those who report half truths and outright lies lead us into just another European Socialist bed of social and economic sewage unless we stand up. Send a tea bag to your repesentitives. Go to a PTA meeting and find out WHY Johnny can't read and and why our children are being taught socialism and anti-Americanism. Then change it.

They have learned not to fear our wrath. It's time they learned.

Nixon, Pirate Girl and I laugh about Lem Foutes but Lem was a better American than we. He'd be ashamed of us for rolling over the way we have.

Alonzo Tubbs, writing for Lem Foutes, a true American


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wpx6XnankZ8"]YouTube - Monty Python and the Holy Grail - The Bridge of Death[/ame]


----------



## Caitlin

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube - Monty Python and the Holy Grail - The Bridge of Death




classic Monty Python


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube - Monty Python and the Holy Grail - The Bridge of Death



Great stuff ,that . then there are these.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzcLQRXW6B0"]YouTube - Monty Python Holy Grail Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amWP8FpLrtw"]YouTube - Monty Python and the Holy Grail-French Taunt Pt. 1[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Then there's this 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iURwOkARlX8"]YouTube - What if they Stole Your Springsteen Seats...[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Then there's this
> YouTube - What if they Stole Your Springsteen Seats...



HE, is freakin' brilliant


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> HE, is freakin' brilliant



Yes He is . Too bad He doesn't get more exposure from the Media .


----------



## nixon

This puts a whole new meaning on the phrase "in a world of S**t !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0XTccpaCfM&feature=PlayList&p=198311BDD92E195F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=61"]YouTube - Manure Spreader disaster[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Poor guy!
Gosh, who videotapes someone spreading manure?
LOL


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Poor guy!
> Gosh, who videotapes someone spreading manure?
> LOL



It was a slow news day . They have to do something with all that expensive equipment .


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

I've had days like that.  Just when it seems to be going so well...


----------



## muleman RIP

Note to self "disengage pto before unclogging discharge port". I once fell in a sewage pit up to my waist so I can relate to that.


----------



## Junkman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsBs8MZ6bdc&NR=1"]YouTube - (Slow Motion) Giant Anaconda Snake Attacks Cameraman[/ame]


----------



## nixon

This is a fairly strange video . Yet ,it seems as if I've seen ,or heard it before  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ULZwzF9s5A"]YouTube - Idiocracy - House of Representin'[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn5SOB0zbKg"]YouTube - World War III ...[/ame]


----------



## HulaMac

I found this on the tube. It's one of my favs because it's so cute.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdUdlR7XfAw"]YouTube - Pixar dancing mouse - I believe in miracles[/ame]


----------



## nixon

http://www.youtube.com/user/StevenCrowder


----------



## nixon

This is a commercial that I doubt anyone will ever see . 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCQv91dXM4o"]YouTube - Stihl: Deathbed[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

I liked the death bed video more than the rest but all were good.  Just a thought though.  If you're around when I gasp my last, don't pay any attention to what April says.  The .270 is yours.  In return, I'll honor your wishes reguardless of what Jan says and take the house, the truck, the tractor, the guns and, if Jan insists, I'll take her too.  Hey!  Am I a pal or what?

Alonzo Tubbs, who used to write for the now departed Lem Foutes


----------



## nixon

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> I liked the death bed video more than the rest but all were good.  Just a thought though.  If you're around when I gasp my last, don't pay any attention to what April says.  The .270 is yours.  In return, I'll honor your wishes reguardless of what Jan says and take the house, the truck, the tractor, the guns and, if Jan insists, I'll take her too.  Hey!  Am I a pal or what?
> 
> Alonzo Tubbs, who used to write for the now departed Lem Foutes



Gee what a guy !!! I always liked that 270 .


----------



## nixon

I find this post somewhat interesting 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1JKHaf6ZVU"]YouTube - Who's Right? Them or Him?[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FR5MweSZjbc"]YouTube - Reagan v. Obama[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Reagan was a true leader. His words are as true today as they were back then. Great film!


----------



## nixon

Who's Bo's puppet master ? the question is finally answered  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCQMTdf7mEY&feature=related"]YouTube - OBAMA: PRESIDENT or PUPPET ?[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Navy-3 Pirates-0

LMAO!!
God I love this guy!!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMk3vKzFSBs"]YouTube - Navy- 3 Pirates- 0[/ame]


----------



## Spiffy1

Great video PG!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Spiff!


----------



## Spiffy1

Just credit where due!

Are you going for a new avatar change record? Just logging on and off quickly a few times today, I'm sure you're to at least number four now!


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> Just credit where due!
> 
> Are you going for a new avatar change record? Just logging on and off quickly a few times today, I'm sure you're to at least number four now!


haha!!
Gee I was thinking I was invisible for the last few hours..


----------



## Spiffy1

Nope, you can't hide when flashing all those fancy avatars!


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMSSEICU7kY"]Im your Puppet[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bhRIbXjJ5g


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Rep points sent.  Read Scared stiff by John Stossel and see how these pacics are created, manipulated and used for short term political advantages.  Amazing.

Alonzo tubbs, writing for Lem Foutes, whose been absent for too long.


----------



## pirate_girl

Haha!!  I knew he'd touch this one !

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA29EHUcnHg"]YouTube - Swine Flu...[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

I agree with him on everthing but bringing spring break back to the US.  It took so long for Atlanta to get rid of Freaknic, bringing it back would be a disaster.


----------



## nixon

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> I agree with him on everthing but bringing spring break back to the US.  It took so long for Atlanta to get rid of Freaknic, bringing it back would be a disaster.



Hey , Y'all got over Sherman's march (kind of ) .So Y'all should be able to weather Freaknic II . 
Anyway here's one of Bob's next rants .....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvC-GmJLYXo"]YouTube - Waterboarding Saves Lives...[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Bob nails it yet again 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a--mx2VwQyw"]YouTube - Obama Insensitive about 911...[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

^^holy crap!!


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

What's great about the guy is he says what everyone else is thinking.  I'd give Nixon rep points on this but I've got to soread them around a bit first so instead I'll rate the post.

Alonzo Tubbs, writing for Lem Foutes, who's having the time of his life.


----------



## pirate_girl

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> What's great about the guy is he says what everyone else is thinking.


... Yup!!!


----------



## jpr62902

I gotta disagree here.  This guy strikes me as the right wing version of Bill Maher.  Pander to the masses with a scratch-the-surface type of analysis to incite reaction (especially when the message is delivered with either heated passion or comic sarcasm).

Neither sender of such messages is truly helpful.


----------



## Spiffy1

jpr62902 said:


> I gotta disagree here. This guy strikes me as the right wing version of Bill Maher. Pander to the masses with a scratch-the-surface type of analysis to incite reaction (especially when the message is delivered with either heated passion or comic sarcasm).
> 
> Neither sender of such messages is truly helpful.


 
To the contrary. True, it is doubtful such a display will have politicians - or even the 51% of voters out there screeming "what can this country do for me," - changing their ways. However, at least the guy is doing SOMETHING, unlike the rest of us [and I mean me here], watching a once great country's descent to communism because we don't know how to stop it.

We all know the last presidential election saw near blatant bias from Hollywood [not to mention most news sources], so perhaps the conservative side actually needs MORE people with some theatrics.


----------



## nixon

Well , Bob's at it again  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEbBQOF9PF0"]YouTube - Surgical Masks are Intimidating...[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSP8xm_gaK4&eurl=http://www.uniquedaily.com/&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Kei

pirate_girl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSP8xm_gaK4&eurl=http://www.uniquedaily.com/&feature=player_embedded



Haha that was good.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z74Akf1WUbU"]YouTube - Don't Turn America Into Another France[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWFYwMhAZUI"]YouTube - Sean Penn Financial Crisis PSA[/ame]


----------



## Jam

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwAIYRzD5i4"]YouTube - Itchy Butt[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

gawd Bill!!


----------



## Kei

He sniffs his fingers... lol


----------



## Jam

pirate_girl said:


> gawd Bill!!





Kei said:


> He sniffs his fingers... lol



I'm sure to post more of the like. I have a strange sense of humor.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jam said:


> I'm sure to post more of the like. I have a strange sense of humor.


Oh really??


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjsSPWUtAn8"]YouTube - Obama Sucks...[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAqPMJFaEdY"]YouTube - The 2012 Pelosi GTxi SS/RT Sport Edition[/ame]

H/T to Upcountry water @ NB.


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Now that's class!


----------



## pirate_girl

Who, Ranting Bob or the Pelosi car? hehe


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Each in it's own way.  Bob in that he makes sense saying the obvious, Pelosi in that it's obvious she has no sense.


----------



## pirate_girl

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> Each in it's own way.  *Bob in that he makes sense saying the obvious*,* Pelosi *in that it's obvious she *has no sense.*


*That he do!*
*Yup!!*


----------



## pirate_girl

Bob's latest....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0M9mzejKhs8"]YouTube - Hypocrisy, Americas New Pastime...[/ame]


----------



## nixon

UM Yum ! This is the way to eat  Sharia  Rules !!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwumCljSbmE"]YouTube - Burkha And Sphagetti[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Bob's newest rant  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpDHBOASqcE"]YouTube - Nancy Pelosi Can't Stop Lying...[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Holy Shitski John!!
Thank you!
"She's a freaking liar"............. uh huh!!!


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Holy Shitski John!!
> Thank you!
> "She's a freaking liar"............. uh huh!!!



Did You ever wonder that if after that much plastic surgery   She sleeps with Her eyes open ?


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Did You ever wonder that if after that much plastic surgery   She sleeps with Her eyes open ?


Like Wayne Newton? Way too obvious. or Mickey Rourke and Bruce Jenner?


----------



## nixon

Hey , they look every bit as natural as this spring chicken does 
http://inyourface.freedomblogging.com/files/2008/06/joan-rivers-052007-060833.jpg


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Hey , they look every bit as natural as this spring chicken does
> http://inyourface.freedomblogging.com/files/2008/06/joan-rivers-052007-060833.jpg



ya gonna pay for that John lol


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Nixon, I'm glad you posted that picture of Joan rivers. Her cosmetic surgeon was interviewed the other day on one of the morning shows and said she cannot have another face lift. Seems if they stretch her skin any further she'll have a cleft chin much like Kirk Douglas but with a goatee to cover it. Damn shame, eh?

Alonzo Tubbs


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> ya gonna pay for that John lol



What did I do now ? It's not like I added something sarky like this to go along with the picture of Her .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2WzocbSd2w"]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - Isn't She Lovely[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL!!!!!
Thwwwwwwackkkk???


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Thwwwwwwackkkk???



I feel as if I got off lightly . It's a good thing that I didn't post these 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Art3m4yqJqQ"]YouTube - Celebs plastic surgery[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1609D9jr7-w"]YouTube - Bad Plastic Surgery - The Lionel Show[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> I feel as if I got off lightly . It's a good thing that I didn't post these
> 
> YouTube - Bad Plastic Surgery - The Lionel Show



For God's sakes!!!!!!!!!!

I think I'll just grow old, coming wrinkles and all.
Something to celebrate anyway.
 I have NO shame lol


----------



## jpr62902

And a dimple, no less.


----------



## Kei

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J5xs2ukksE"]YouTube - Mr. Bean - Mr. Bombastic[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> And a dimple, no less.


That's for licking sugar out of, shugahh..


----------



## nixon

I wonder what killed these two .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZQAdCDcU0A"]YouTube - Grape Nuts Ewell Gibbons 1974[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUmVd4RQZCo"]YouTube - Cheech And Chong Up In Smoke - The Ajax Lady[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Ewell Gibbons perished shortly after this commercial was filmed.  A platoon of mustached, fat, hairy legged California women wearing Green Peace T-shirts and Sierra Club waffle stompers exploded from the forrest singing John Denver songs and nagged him 'till he shot himself.  They were the Cat Tail Protection Unit of the Weeds are our Friends Div. (Airborn) of the Save the Earth and Everything On It Brigade.  This action was highly praised in the Mother Earth News.  Unfourtunatley, no one was arrested for this horrendus act.  The perpetraters shaved, got laid and disappeared into the mainstream society where they now appear only for Obama ralleys.

'Lonzo, who can't spell


----------



## muleman RIP

That was well said 'Lonzo. At least I think it was.


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNp9GSbFQhQ"]YouTube - Glenn Beck Pours "Gas" On Guest Over Spending - Obama why don't you just set us on fire[/ame]


----------



## nixon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnI2...ble-dishonest-vicious&feature=player_embedded


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6wjiyY6WMw"]YouTube - Kimmel - Pelosi strips for Brad Pitt[/ame]


----------



## nixon

http://www.ask.com/bar?q=dean+marti...&u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ALHiadIsKo


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwJr1ZU8Tag"]YouTube - Nationalized Healthcare...[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7qkEholuT8"]YouTube - Guantanamo - To close it? To close it not?[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXFEBbPIEOI"]YouTube - Do you suffer from Information Overload Syndrome - IOS?[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbx1ORGlp2o"]YouTube - Breaking News:Erich Mancow Muller WaterBoarded[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14-A4yqBc0I"]YouTube - Jesse Ventura Bitch Slaps Hannity[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9j7GenWXcuM&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - Alabama Police Chase...[/ame]


----------



## Kei

It's full of language but...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RynMLdb_cc"]YouTube - Boy From Brooklyn on Terrorism[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Mercy!


----------



## Kei

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMVvTl83gWg"]YouTube - Rodney Dangerfield - CaddyShack![/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddp8_5tXOhU"]YouTube - Playing A Clarinet Covered In Bees[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xni1_c8aINE"]YouTube - British Army, Show me the way to AMARILLO[/ame]


----------



## Kei

nixon said:


> YouTube - British Army, Show me the way to AMARILLO


----------



## Kei

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNMk02rPd7o"]YouTube - NEW PAM TV commercial -- Funny![/ame]

lol


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw4L8kEih-0"]YouTube - Obama the Liar...[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

One of his better ones and on the mark for sure!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWulnfog20c"]YouTube - HBO's Bill Maher Takes On President Obama[/ame]


----------



## Kei

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nrf_1DEoF20"]YouTube - Funny Chinese Shampoo Commercial[/ame]


----------



## Gerard

Boy did she clock him lol.


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Kei- TV commercials around the world are a source of entertainment for me.  Tell me, in the Phillipines, do they still run the one begining with a serene pasture- even a farm in the background.  Suddenly the sound of a gong strck hard.  The ground shakes and as a container of what we call Accent rises from the field, a choir sings "Ah Je No Motto".  One more gong, picture fades.  It was one of the funniest I have seen anywhere and I hoped you may have seen it.


----------



## Kei

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> Kei- TV commercials around the world are a source of entertainment for me.  Tell me, in the Phillipines, do they still run the one begining with a serene pasture- even a farm in the background.  Suddenly the sound of a gong strck hard.  The ground shakes and as a container of what we call Accent rises from the field, a choir sings "Ah Je No Motto".  One more gong, picture fades.  It was one of the funniest I have seen anywhere and I hoped you may have seen it.


I'm not from the Philippines so I don't think I've seen that.


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Kei- My apology.  I thought you had mentioned traveling through the PI.


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNoS2BU6bbQ"]YouTube - Funny Hugh Laurie & Stephen Fry comedy sketch! 'Your name, sir?' - BBC comedy[/ame]


----------



## nixon

I should have added this while I was at it .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBMsPNI6EZE"]YouTube - Billy Connolly - Colonoscopy[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qenzQaXM6Pw"]YouTube - Billy Connolly - Stonefish or Worst Pain Known to Man[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIml7cPow0E"]YouTube - Most Spiders On A Body For 30 Seconds[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pk8IxqYF0E"]YouTube - Liberal and Conservative Agree on Bill of Rights...[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKI51_RWQQ8"]YouTube - Have the Bestest 4th of July Ever! (Errant Fireworks Display!)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl_q0afUl0E"]YouTube - Bloodhounds[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

I love hounds.  They epiomise the word "dog".  I once read "To understand the heart of a hunter, look into the eyes of a hound."  True that.


----------



## nixon

Contenders for the Darwin awards ....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1ymhzbZBxM"]YouTube - Darwin Award Candidate[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlaYUy7nj8w"]YouTube - Darwin awards candidate[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxR711HAX-g"]YouTube - darwin's award candidate[/ame]


----------



## nixon

But, this Guy has the edge in the voting 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WQImzGDxHo"]YouTube - Darwin Award Candidate[/ame]


----------



## lilnixon

http://www.snotr.com/video/2630


----------



## nixon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izpU4YJ0ZAA&eurl=http://newsbusters.org/&feature=player_embedded


----------



## pirate_girl

Random you say??

How's this for random?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEv0_Eapwok"]YouTube - Egor Rockin Out[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqOs3bVp1TA"]YouTube - Whose Line Is It Anyway? Episode 1 "Party Quirks"[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

A German version of the Tea Party..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JmnRmeFy_g"]YouTube - Piratenpartei wählen! Klarmachen zum Ändern![/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31nqvyBTWis"]YouTube - Barack Obama Wins 2009 Nobel Peace Prize and...[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otTeBvy2t0g&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - George H.W. Bush: Did You Get My "Ass Email?"[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUJ4es4cYIU"]YouTube - Wiener poopie[/ame]


----------



## Bobcat

You know she isn't cleaning up them poopies.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's a lot of poopies from 4 little weenies.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot6xocI8w8g"]YouTube- Campbell Brown goes into tears after hearing about Anika[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dECSYm5bSM"]YouTube- Ron Paul "WE NEED TO TAKE OUT THE CIA"[/ame]


----------



## nixon

http://www.youtube.com/user/newsbusted?blend=1&ob=4&rclk=cth


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oQmLzdTl_U"]YouTube- President Obama Picks His Nose on Live TV[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Robot chicken rules 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5D_3BlOWOQ"]YouTube- Robot Chicken: Tooth Fairy - Adult Swim (Official)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Great voice 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV2lC_ksAqU&"]YouTube- Sublime - Santeria[/ame]


----------



## nixon

More Chicken  It's better than the stuff ^^^^^^^  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c76KlfLWLBE"]YouTube- Robot Chicken:  Counter-Strike Source Edition[/ame]
And this .
http://www.adultswim.com/shows/robotchicken/extras/ivc/starwars/


----------



## Ironman

*PJ's* 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBfjxYnrPuo&feature="]YouTube- the p.j's[/ame]


----------



## nixon

H/T to motherbelt @ NB . 
Wow ! this person is really odd to say the least !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMK9zxb5HyE"]YouTube- Michael Savage - Jo from Florida demonstrates how stupid she is on radio[/ame]

And before anyone ask " who, the caller ,or the host ? " 
The answer is Yes .


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z9qZzO2UOg&feature=related"]YouTube- Student sitting behind Obama was asleep[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0deanRGb8w&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Three things you should know about Islam before it affects you![/ame]
of course the was some commentary on this at NB ........
...
http://newsbusters.org/blogs/nb-sta...e-things-you-should-know-about-islam#comments


----------



## SShepherd

nixon said:


> YouTube- Three things you should know about Islam before it affects you!
> of course the was some commentary on this at NB ........
> ...
> http://newsbusters.org/blogs/nb-sta...e-things-you-should-know-about-islam#comments


 

that pretty much backs up everything I've read about islam..............


----------



## Danang Sailor

SShepherd said:


> that pretty much backs up everything I've read about islam..............



It is 100% accurate, and it doesn't even cover the most egregious things written in that Book of Evil.  This is something we should all forward to everyone we care about.  [If you know me, you realize how very unusual that "forward to everyone" request really is.]


----------



## nixon

Better hurry and get Your tickets for this one . It'll be showing on a limited basis after Nov. '10 ,and completely shut down as of Nov, '12 .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P8qCWh3Tl0"]YouTube        - OBAMA ! Hope! The musical?[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

I'm watching exercise vids. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsstX7WOnrI"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


----------



## darroll

I can't do that.
I must be a spaz.


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKzUqgzd9B0"]YouTube        - Bull Riding Wrong Outfit[/ame]


----------



## Danang Sailor

Ironman said:


> YouTube        - Bull Riding Wrong Outfit



I do see the sarcastic whistler, but still ... that has to be the best outfit and most entertaining mechanical bull ride I've ever seen!!


----------



## loboloco




----------



## muleman RIP

Nice ride! Great outfit!


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYXKaAzEJrk"]YouTube        - Homeless Man Under Pressure.mov[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVWM_KvcBic"]YouTube        - MASTURBACION OSESNA[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

I always had bribe money handy while in Mexico. It's just the way it works...​*
Mexican Police Soliciting a Bribe for Motorcyclist Speeding

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5OglEqjRFo"]YouTube        - Mexican Police Soliciting a Bribe on Video[/ame]

*


----------



## Doc

Good finds Iron Man, the masturbation one is too funny (he was rather intent on shinning that shoe)  and the bribe one is interesting .... a glimpse of what to expect below the border.


----------



## Ironman

Doc said:


> the bribe one is interesting .... a glimpse of what to expect below the border.


I always thought that would be a nice option vs going to jail in Mexico. Not that I ever raised any hell or broke to many laws while I was down there back in the day tho... 

Extreme stuff:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo0Cazxj_yc"]YouTube        - PEOPLE ARE AWESOME[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Good find IM.  People are Awesome!  ....and a little crazy!!!!!


----------



## TJE

Your average five year old girl:

http://www.maniacworld.com/stay-calm-dad.html


----------



## SShepherd

Ironman said:


> I'm watching exercise vids.
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


 

oh hell ya!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Just your average Halloween party at Denny's.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnWlTyZLQhQ"]YouTube        - East oakland dennys halloween fight P-world vs Town bizz[/ame]


----------



## darroll

The cops need to straighten that bunch out.
The parents think it's cool.


----------



## Ironman

*Timescapes*

http://www.timescapes.org/

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oIqm0M0gA0"]YouTube        - Timescapes Timelapse: Learning To Fly[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*NFL WEEK 12*

*Cortland Finnegan and Andre Johnson Fight*


Wow...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQS9BJtMja8"]YouTube        - Cortland Finnegan and Andre Johnson Fight![/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPhRiaNW4UQ"]YouTube        - How to pull out a tooth with a rocket...[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDiXPx2OqPI"]YouTube        - "Carol Of The Belts" by Here Come The Mummies[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*NSFW / *Language

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt_r-jO3lKE"]YouTube        - NY's Dumbest; NYC sanitation workers destroy a Ford Explorer[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Cool dancing video*




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbcsSosUQTA"]YouTube        - dmtrailer_001.flv[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Awesome burnout*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KZNJAa0FRw"]YouTube        - Back To The Future IRL - Best Peel Out Ever[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Jap word of the week*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIt_hedcBTc"]YouTube        - JWOW - Let's Exercise! (^o^)b[/ame]


----------



## Jam

Wouldn't mind seeing some jumping jacks.

*UNDOUSURU!!*


----------



## Jam

Thought this one was pretty funny...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQcVllWpwGs"]YouTube        - Evian Roller Babies international version[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*How Modern liberals Think*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaE98w1KZ-c"]YouTube        - HERITAGE FOUNDATION: "How Modern Liberals Think"[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Excellent video!


----------



## TJE

Light shows have come a long way since the sixties.

http://sorisomail.com/email/74120/mais-uma-projecao-3d-sensacional.html


----------



## Ironman

NSFW / language

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxhCM5t0UEU"]YouTube        - Bubbles talks with The Bible Pimp and Cinnamon-roll-fuckin'-head[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Valparaiso polc 2011*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO0VLouJFNQ"]YouTube        - valparaiso polc 2011 gopro HD[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*crazy!*

*The most illegal move ever!*

I can't believe they get away with this kind of crap. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5uoUhGDroo"]YouTube        - The Most Illegal Wrestling Move : Using Hypnosis ![/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Peek-A-boo*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59YbJznmjsw"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Ticklish penguin*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soU9FnuoFI4&"]YouTube        - Ticklish Baby Penguin[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hzgzim5m7oU"]YouTube        - The Power of Words[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Watch out!*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMujgAAyH-I"]YouTube        - Evan Longoria's Crazy Bare Hand Catch[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIcqb9hHQ3E"]Dylan Ratigan (rightfully) loses it on air      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Ironman said:


> Dylan Ratigan (rightfully) loses it on air - YouTube


----------



## Ironman

*Taste the Rainbow*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYhL6TSgUvE"]Banned Skittles Commercial 2011      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

And that my friends is why you should never ignore a post from the IM ............. always the bomb!


----------



## Cowboy

Big Dog said:


> And that my friends is why you should never ignore a post from the IM ............. always the bomb!


 Agreed , but in some cases some might choose to comment in private .


----------



## Ironman

*Brain Dead*

*No Fear!*






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxHzpBSrmlc"]European Climbing Teenager Doesn't Fear Death      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

This dood is a bit angry. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h19FZtDprd0"]Illinois rep EXPLODES on the House floor!  IT's ALL FALLING APART...      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Barrett, wannabe Governor getting slapped by one of his own. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yGYfFQjybs"]Mayor Tom Barrett slapped in the face after conceding Wisconsin race      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

If done correctly, this could be very useful . It would certainly be more efficient  than Solyndra products . 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCzwemiDJVQ"]How To Catch A Fart      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Mister Rogers*

Did you ever grow anything in the garden of your mind? 

Mister Rogers keeps the pace hooked up with this remix. You saw it here first. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFzXaFbxDcM"]Mister Rogers Remixed | Garden of Your Mind | PBS Digital Studios      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

*Re: Mister Rogers*



Ironman said:


> Did you ever grow anything in the garden of your mind?
> 
> Mister Rogers keeps the pace hooked up with this remix. You saw it here first.


 
I am impressed,dam catchy tune
 the garden in my mind is a bit over grown and twisted


----------



## pirate_girl

I love Mr. Rogers still!! 
He sure was a huge part of my life growing up.
I told my Mom I was going to marry him someday! 
Too bad he's gone.. we need more like him today to influence our kids.. and tell them "I like you just because you are you".


----------



## squerly

Yeah, he sure was different.  Kind of strange, in a good kind of way.


----------



## squerly

Ironman said:


> Dylan Ratigan (rightfully) loses it on air - YouTube


 Damn!  I like this guy!


----------



## Ironman

What does snake venom do to blood?

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WvnjCkLbvY[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Ironman said:


> What does snake venom do to blood?
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WvnjCkLbvY



Wow!


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn! that is like 40 years of eating at McDonalds in an instant.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> What does snake venom do to blood?
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WvnjCkLbvY



ewww!! holy crap!


----------



## pirate_girl

This is random.
How To Catch A Kangaroo.




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6P1vf_7DoLA"]How to catch a kangaroo      - YouTube[/ame]



                     That kangaroo was counting﻿ fucks he gives.

MarkiMadafaki                                    27 minutes ago


----------



## Ironman

Accused* Cop killer @ bond hearing. joshua jones... somethin aint right with this boy.

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z7T4PdopZo[/ame]


----------



## squerly

That boy doesn't even have the brain power of a large bug... my guess he's a democrat.


----------



## muleman RIP

Or he puts on a real good act when he wants to.


----------



## squerly

Seemed like he had good penmanship, didn't it?


----------



## Cowboy

squerly said:


> That boy doesn't even have the brain power of a large bug... my guess he's a democrat.


 I beleive he has had a liberal labotomy. 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=liberal lobotomy
liberal lobotomy 
 The inability to see the self defeating nature of one's own political position


----------



## muleman RIP

Maybe there is a rush on them before Obamacare kicks in!


----------



## Danang Sailor

Could be he's setting up an "insanity" defense?


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> Could be he's setting up an "insanity" defense?


Ya think?
Didn't know anything about this case.
At the start of the video, I thought perhaps he has Parkinson's.

It's clear.. he's messed in the head.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Ironman said:


> Accused* Cop killer @ bond hearing. joshua jones... somethin aint right with this boy.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z7T4PdopZo


 
i think he is in withdraws or has brain damage from drug use,but maybe bubba pounded his ass so hard in jail it was still hurting


----------



## Ironman

*Michelle Jenneke*

This girl is really good at track and field stuff so I thought I should post a video. 


[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltcCGd9zid8[/ame]


----------



## squerly

Yep, that girl can lift her legs much higher than most...


----------



## muleman RIP

She is a honey and fast to boot.


----------



## Ironman

Yep, she makes ya smile. Her body is a finely tuned machine (just like Murph!).
I think I pulled a muscle just watching her!


----------



## muleman RIP

Ironman said:


> Yep, she makes ya smile. Her body is a finely tuned machine (just like Murph!).
> I think I pulled a muscle just watching her!


Murph could never stay up with her. We know which muscle you were pulling!


----------



## Ironman

Dog welcomes home soldier


.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAbCyA2rbxM"]Dog Welcomes Home Soldier...Again      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Four painters getting hit with 10,000 volts. I think one guy lived.

Might be a little to disturbing for some folks to watch. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiHyohqxRRo"]Four Painters Hit by 10,000 Volt Electricity when Moving Scaffold!      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FrancSevin

Dayum!


----------



## Av8r3400

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygeWsoYYMuQ"]Southern Comfort | Beach | Whatever's Comfortable - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NEcBaxvbQE"]2012 RAYTHEON AWARD VIDEO.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCXHPKhRCVg"]A word to rioting Muslims - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EehciTZtt3s&feature=related"]The funniest Clip I have ever seen [/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Ohio University Marching 110   *



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSvVwylGtes"]Gangnam Style - Ohio University Marching 110 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Burning Man 2012*

Burning Man 2012. The one party I have yet to attend. Some year I'll get there 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ea3RAkGqYC8"]Hula Cam at Burning Man 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

um.. ouch.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT3XKX0xyMg"]Lattimore Suffers Gruesome Leg Injury - YouTube[/ame]

.


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zyAGE8Y7ojc


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zyAGE8Y7ojc



 Thanks Lollie!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> Thanks Lollie!!



Hey there sweetie, glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Ironman

*Security Cameras*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0fAnwX76aI"]Security Camera Video Captures Good Too - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ki0ho

*Re: Security Cameras*



Ironman said:


> Security Camera Video Captures Good Too - YouTube




that was a good one IM damn good!!!! even if Im a day late and doller short!!!!!


----------



## Ironman

This fella is 60 years old. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzlJ_xDzmdg"]Very Fit 60 Year Old - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tiredretired

Ironman said:


> This fella is 60 years old.
> 
> Very Fit 60 Year Old - YouTube



Whoa!  That dude is in shape or what.  Good for him.


----------



## Ironman

*mooselums*

Why do all you crazy right wing folks dislike those worthless POS muslums? 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFDeIDU__C4[/ame]


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: mooselums*



Ironman said:


> Why do all you crazy right wing folks dislike those worthless POS muslums?
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFDeIDU__C4



This little Muslim bitch is lying out her ass!  She says she is a "law student" but in reality she is a lawyer with bar privileges
already who actually is a Muslim Brotherhood activist!  Brigitte tears her new one!  We need more like Ms Gabrielle!!


----------



## Ironman

Sherrif Clarke 


[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMQCFqgAGyM[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FjDa7y-was"]Pardoned White House Turkey Defects to ISIS — Duffel Blog TV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ki0ho

Thanks......we got a good laugh out of that one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Umberto

On the way to O'Connel Lake. One day want to do the drive with the 24 gauge S/S. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkHCHRxgyr0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkHCHRxgyr0[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

I can't remember if I posted this random video once before. Who cares, this rocks. 




[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1IJgCSuXhA[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

No camera trickery this was really done....im impressed.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVBcEg6klJI


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJzwF_H_Mog"]Dr  Carey Andrew Jaja, Singing Doctor, Magee Womens Hospital of UPMC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

This is precious. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRIE85Tl6D4"]Singing my Mom a Song - YouTube[/ame]


			 		 		 		 		While she appears to be confused at  first, Fraley’s mom’s expression instantly changes when he starts to  play. In-between verses, pieces of their relationship shine through as  she asks him questions, including how he knows where they are.

“We’re right here,” he answers. “Right here, right now.”

Son's song gives mother with Alzheimer's a moment of peace


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0Ps5p63-Uw"]President Reagan visits Pat Troy's Ireland's Own pub - YouTube[/ame]



​


----------



## ki0ho

It says ...no more reps......ok so ...I still say.....there is a president with class!!!!

and thanks much for the post........class like hero is what you do...not who you are!!!  and he did so much!!!!!
May GOD bless MR Reagan and all he stood for...........


----------



## Doc

I gave her some reps for ya Kioho.  I forget about reps and usually give thanks ..so I gave her thanks also.


----------



## pirate_girl

ki0ho said:


> It says ...no more reps......ok so ...I still say.....there is a president with class!!!!
> 
> and thanks much for the post........class like hero is what you do...not who you are!!!  and he did so much!!!!!
> May GOD bless MR Reagan and all he stood for...........



 Got them Jerry.
Yes, I am a Reagan lover (oh surprise huh?) lol



Doc said:


> I gave her some reps for ya Kioho.  I forget about reps and usually give thanks ..so I gave her thanks also.



I think I prefer thanks to reps these days.. just sayin'...
Thank you, Doc.


----------



## pirate_girl

This commercial.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTbG1hG2AFA"]Dior Homme Parfum - Uncensored Official Director's Cut - YouTube[/ame]


They are playing it to death on certain channels lately.

I suppose to ramp up sales for gifts for men - Father's Day?

In any case, I think it's tres hott!.. and that's all I'm going to say about it.




Dior Homme.. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> This commercial.
> 
> Dior Homme Parfum - Uncensored Official Director's Cut - YouTube
> 
> 
> They are playing it to death on certain channels lately.
> 
> I suppose to ramp up sales for gifts for men - Father's Day?
> 
> In any case, I think it's tres hott!.. and that's all I'm going to say about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Homme.. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..



The tune saves it!


----------



## Ironman

*Libturd snowflake*



[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnncSCW4oBM[/ame]


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> This commercial.
> 
> Dior Homme Parfum - Uncensored Official Director's Cut - YouTube
> 
> 
> They are playing it to death on certain channels lately.
> 
> I suppose to ramp up sales for gifts for men - Father's Day?
> 
> In any case, I think it's tres hott!.. and that's all I'm going to say about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Homme.. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..



I can't get in.  It's marked as "Private".


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> I can't get in.  It's marked as "Private".



Try this.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNUyD09iBrI"]Homme - Dior - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj5TJ9k1rP8"]Diamond Goby is a Jerk - YouTube[/ame]


----------

